
CES: Analysts grow skeptical of iPad competitors due to iTunes - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/07/ces_analysts_grow_skeptical_of_ipad_competitors_due_to_itunes.html
======
metageek
Do people really use iPads for music much? Seems a little too large to be
convenient.

